# GentooDay, 26 novembre, Mestre

## .:deadhead:.

Il 26 novembre è la data prescelta dall'Italian Linux Society per l'organizzazione del 5° LinuxDay. Come negli anni passati la Comunità Italiana di Gentoo coglie quest'occasione per organizzare il proprio meeting annuale: ilGentooDay. Quest'anno l'evento è stato organizzato in collaborazione con il VELug (Venezia Free Software User Group). Grazie al sostegno dato dalla provincia, il luogo dell'incontro per l'intera giornata sarà "Villa Franchin", Viale Garibaldi 155 (quartiere Carpenedo-Bissuola), a Mestre, vicino Venezia.

I Gentooisti attivi nell'associazione GeCHI (Gentoo Channel Italia) presenteranno alcuni speech su diversi argomenti che andranno dall'Introduzione a Gentoo Linux, alla presentazione del nuovo Gentoo Linux Installer, dal "Divertirsi con Gentoo" alla grafica con "GIMP: da 0 a Dalì"

Ci sarà la possibilità di acquistare gli ormai famosi gadget dei Gechi, come la maglietta, gli adesivi o i posters  :Mr. Green:  .

Non perder l'occasione di far 4 chiacchere o bere qualcosa con altri utenti e sviluppatori di Gentoo! Ti aspettiamo!

Se desideri aggregarti ai GeCHI in quest'avventura, visita il thread sul forum ufficiale Gentoo (in pratica questo: sei giunto nel posto giusto  :Smile:  ) e questo sul forum dei GeCHI

----------

## funkoolow

argh, un pò troppo lontanuccio per me, quando si farà nella capitale ci sarò di sicuro (per spettare e bere in compagnia)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io credo proprio che ci sarò!   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Io ovviamente ci sarò. Scusatemi se non ho partecipato attivamente all'organizzazione (dovrei scusarmi con voi e con i ragazzi del velug in realtà), ma davvero non ho avuto il tempo per respirare in questo periodo   :Sad: 

----------

## RexRocker

ovviamente ci sono, chi si perde i talk di Flameeys su Gentoo/BSD  :Smile: 

al 26 ragazzi  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Inizialmente ero scettico, ora ci sto pensando seriamente, se vedo che nn ho impegni e riesco ad organizzarmi con qualcuno dei gentoo pub milanesi per il viaggio, ci saro'

----------

## mambro

Ci sarò... ma non è nello stesso posto del linux day? di solito a mestre il linux day è al vega..

----------

## cagnaluia

 :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ci sarò... ma non è nello stesso posto del linux day? di solito a mestre il linux day è al vega..

 

no, guarda i link sul post di apertura: il comune ha fornito al velug villa franchin.

----------

## luna80

mestre...mestre...è lontanino dalla svizzera   :Rolling Eyes: 

beh cmq volevo farci un pensiero e aprofittare per stare un week end nei paraggi di venezia, non sarebbe male: dovrei solo convincere il mio ragazzo che non è molto entusiasta.

beh spero di farcela, poi caso mai avrò bisogno di una mano per trovare esattamente il posto del linux day.

----------

## Peach

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> beh spero di farcela, poi caso mai avrò bisogno di una mano per trovare esattamente il posto del linux day.

 

da qui penso ci sia tutto il necessario

http://213.92.116.64/ical/week.php?cal=all_calendars_combined971&getdate=20051126

----------

## luna80

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da qui penso ci sia tutto il necessario
> 
> http://213.92.116.64/ical/week.php?cal=all_calendars_combined971&getdate=20051126

 

ottimo, grazie mille!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> beh cmq volevo farci un pensiero e aprofittare per stare un week end nei paraggi di venezia, non sarebbe male: dovrei solo convincere il mio ragazzo che non è molto entusiasta.

 

Che ti frega del tuo ragazzo, lascialo in ticino e andiamo noi   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   beh cmq volevo farci un pensiero e aprofittare per stare un week end nei paraggi di venezia, non sarebbe male: dovrei solo convincere il mio ragazzo che non è molto entusiasta. 
> 
> Che ti frega del tuo ragazzo, lascialo in ticino e andiamo noi  

 

Beh, non vorremmo essere causa di problemi coniugali... al limite metti una PSP (o arnese simile) in mano al tuo ragazzo e posteggialo all'ingresso  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, non vorremmo essere causa di problemi coniugali... al limite metti una PSP (o arnese simile) in mano al tuo ragazzo e posteggialo all'ingresso 

 

Ma no dai conosco benone anche il suo ragazzo quindi nessun problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Intravedo l'occasione per una bella rimpatriata...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Intravedo l'occasione per una bella rimpatriata...  

 

oddio!  :Shocked:  sarebbe da non credere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

OMG... Sogno o son desto? 

E' V I V O !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Io, come confermato, ci sono, ed ho pure il coraggio di parlare........

(sempre che gli amici del VELug mi cambino il nick  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Intravedo l'occasione per una bella rimpatriata...  

 

Grande MyZelf, giochi quasi in casa se non erro, quindi una capatina a trovarci devi farla. E voglio pure il mitico botta  :Wink: 

----------

## botta

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Intravedo l'occasione per una bella rimpatriata...   
> 
> Grande MyZelf, giochi quasi in casa se non erro, quindi una capatina a trovarci devi farla. E voglio pure il mitico botta 

 

Non mancherò  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

update sul calendario dei gechi:

http://213.92.116.64/ical/day.php?cal=all_calendars_combined971&getdate=20051126

usate un rss reader  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ti frega del tuo ragazzo, lascialo in ticino e andiamo noi  

 

eheheh, ci stavo giusto pensando   :Wink:  ...ma non lo farei mai. cmq non la vedo impossibile come cosa.

caso mai ti mando poi un pm che magari riusciamo ad organizzare un'unica trasferta se ti va....in tal caso RISPONDIMI neh!!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## llongi

Quindi, ticinesi chi va giù? fedeliaallalinea? O semmai di Milano? Perché a me piacerebbe venire, ma i trasporti sono quel che sono: mancanti!  :Very Happy: 

Se magari si fanno "comitive" di viaggio o roba del genere, anche in partenza da Milano, in teoria in treno fin là ci si arriva...  :Smile:  Fatemi sapere, tnx.

----------

## randomaze

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> anche in partenza da Milano, in teoria in treno fin là ci si arriva...

 

Nel caso, a che ora arrivereste a Milano?

Peraltro qualcuno va lí direttamente dal venerdí notte con il sacco a pelo... forse é meglio del partire la mattina prestissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## llongi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel caso, a che ora arrivereste a Milano?
> 
> 

 

Mah, il primo treno che va a Milano parte alle 06.19 a Lugano e arriva a Milano Centrale alle 07.45, quindi col treno l'orario minimo è quello. Con la macchina boh, dipende se qualcuno va giù o no motorizzato dal Ticino... fedeliallalinea, tu come pensavi di andare?

----------

## randomaze

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> Mah, il primo treno che va a Milano parte alle 06.19 a Lugano e arriva a Milano Centrale alle 07.45, quindi col treno l'orario minimo è quello.

 

O, eventualmente, cambiare a Como ed arrivare alla stazione di Monza alle 7.50. 

Non bello perché significa comunque entrare in autostrada circa alle 8.00 ed arrivare non prima delle 10.30 (ma anche 11.00).

In ogni caso teniamo presente questa possibilità. Hai guardato anche per il ritorno?

P.S. se volete emulare l'ordex dell'anno scorso ci sarebbe anche questo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> P.S. se volete emulare l'ordex dell'anno scorso ci sarebbe anche questo 

 Ormai Ordex ha segnato la storia recente dei Gechi! Mitico!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Doverosamente posto il link al prestigioso calendario della giornata con l'elenco degli interventi dei gechi e del VeLUG.

----------

## llongi

Ma devo dire che emulare Ordex sta nelle mie possibilità, se qualcuno mi accompagna lo farei anche, da solo 6 ore in treno mi sta un pò quì, preferirei di gran lunga scendere con qualcuno, in qualche modo.  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

oh piano piano che io l'anno scorso ho fatto questo!

sono 10 ore eh   :Cool: 

----------

## phadron

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ovviamente ci sarò. Scusatemi se non ho partecipato attivamente all'organizzazione (dovrei scusarmi con voi e con i ragazzi del velug in realtà), ma davvero non ho avuto il tempo per respirare in questo periodo  

 

Bene, penso di esserci anche io così finalmente conosco

il grande Lavish in persona.

Veccchio!!! ti passo il mio cell. 2-3 giorni prima dell'evento

così mi spieghi bene dovè sto posto dell'incontro.

la macchinina dove la parcheggio? mi conviene lasciarla al Tronchetto o me

la fregano la Z3?

..grrrr ..sti venexiani  !!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *phadron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene, penso di esserci anche io così finalmente conosco
> 
> il grande Lavish in persona.
> ...

 

Vedi che di presenza mi hanno detto non sia così bello come in foto   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dun

Misa proprio che ci sar' anchio  :Smile:  Piu' vicino di cosi'  :Smile:  (A dire il vero c'e' ancora quel dannato ponte della liberta'... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: )

----------

## MetalWarrior

Spero di poter venire anch'io, con qualche amico Gentooista trentino! Sarebbe proprio bello!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jikko

hmmm ritorno d' Amsterdam alle 23.00 del 25-09, si ci potrei stare dentro.

Milanesi/vicini_del_ticino famo una macchinata?

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> Milanesi/vicini_del_ticino famo una macchinata?

 

Portemmo fare un appuntamento alle 6 del mattino all'Ikea di Carugate  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jikko

[quote="randomaze]

Portemmo fare un appuntamento alle 6 del mattino all'Ikea di Carugate  :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

argh per l' ora ma si puo' fare  :Smile: 

non assicuro una bella presenza per qull' ora, normalmente il cervello mi si accende per le 10.00 del mattino ;P

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> [quote="randomaze]
> 
> Portemmo fare un appuntamento alle 6 del mattino all'Ikea di Carugate 

 

argh per l' ora ma si puo' fare  :Smile: 

non assicuro una bella presenza per qull' ora, normalmente il cervello mi si accende per le 10.00 del mattino ;P[/quote]

Dovresti anticiparlo di una mezzoretta visto che alle 9.30 iniziano gli speach  :Wink: 

Qualcun'altro che si vuole aggiungere?

----------

## Flameeyes

Piccolo cambio di programma. Per un imprevista "censura" da parte di ILS, i miei talk previsti riguardo Gentoo/FreeBSD sono stati (o stanno venendo) cancellati dal programma del LinuxDay.... sperando nel "patrocinio" dei Gechi, vorrei proporli come parte del Gentoo Day nel pomeriggio (quindi con qualche cambio di orari).

----------

## randomaze

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> .... sperando nel "patrocinio" dei Gechi, vorrei proporli come parte del Gentoo Day nel pomeriggio (quindi con qualche cambio di orari).

 

Speri bene, per noi non c'é nessun problema, sei il benvenuto  :Smile: 

P.S. Chiarisco le motivazioni a tutti, visto che il sito gechi é down (Murphy é sempre in agguato....).

Le linee guida del LinuxDay recitano al punto 1:

 *Quote:*   

> ...Tra gli obiettivi sono esclusi la promozione di software proprietario, di Software Libero non disponibile anche per Linux, di altri sistemi operativi anche se distribuiti con una licenza libera...

 

ILS lamenta che i talk di Flameeyes, che trattano l'argomento Gentoo su FreeBSD risultano fuori dalle linee guida.

----------

## codadilupo

Per me non ci sono problemi.

Ti chiedo, pero', se puoi spiegarci meglio il motivo di questa censura.

E' perché durante il LinuxDay non si puo' parlare di BSD ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ILS lamenta che i talk di Flameeyes, che trattano l'argomento Gentoo su FreeBSD risultano fuori dalle linee guida.

 

Ma dai non e' vero... secondo me questa "censura" e' di una tristezza infinita e mi fermo qua con le parole

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma dai non e' vero...

 

È verissimo purtroppo e anche secondo me la faccenda è abbastanza triste. 

Per il resto, io non faccio parte dei gechi quindi non ho voce in capitolo, ma sono contentissimo che venga data ospitalità da parte loro a un personaggio così simpatico / disponibile / in gamba come Flameeyes  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oltre ad essere triste,è anche assurdo, perchè la linea guida citata dice che non puoi parlare di  *Quote:*   

>  Software Libero non disponibile anche per Linux

  Portage, che è alla fine il SW portato su FreeBSD è GPL2  *Quote:*   

>  di altri sistemi operativi anche se distribuiti con una licenza libera...

  Si parla del sistema portage, se fosse stato portage su ubuntu, su knoppix oppure su barbieOS la cosa non cambia in quanto quelli son solo OS ospiti, il centro dello speech è portage. Magari "ryo" manco s'è informato su cosa sia il progetto ed ha dato per assunto che gentoo/freebsd fosse analogo a debian freebsd. Quest'ultimo progetto mira invece a portare su debian il kernel freebsd. Uno speech così imho se proprio dobbiam seguire i ragionamenti assurdi di ILS   :Rolling Eyes:   sarebbe comprensibile se fosse segnalato. Ma il nostro nossignore!

----------

## randomaze

Ehm.... riprendiamo a parlare del GDay mettendo un poco da parte la polemica?

Una "pezza rapida" alla vicenda é stata messa, dato che manca una settimana direi che é meglio focalizzarsi sulla sostanza invece che sulle chiacchere (per le quali c'é sempre tempo a partire dal 27)... ammesso che le chiacchere servano a qualcosa visto che non abbiamo nessuno dentro ILS che possa far loro cambiare idea.

Una cosa:

Io (come presidente dell'associazione) ho risposto prontamente senza consultare gli altri soci visto che i talk di Flameeyes coincidono perfettamente con lo scopodel Gechi (...diffondere la cultura gentoo....) e la cosa aveva requisito di urgenza.

Se ci sono lamentele o critiche da fare nei miei confronti e della decisione penso si possa aprofittare di questo topic... almeno fino a che non abbiamo messo su un sistema di comunicazione acettabile (spero entro uno/due giorni).

----------

## ElDios

ma solo io vedo il sito del programma del velug una "cacchina"?   :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> ma solo io vedo il sito del programma del velug una "cacchina"?  

 

hu?

qui il programma aggiornato: http://linuxday.velug.it/programma.php

----------

## llongi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *jikko wrote:*   Milanesi/vicini_del_ticino famo una macchinata? 
> 
> Portemmo fare un appuntamento alle 6 del mattino all'Ikea di Carugate 

 

Bon vediamo di organizzarci in modo definitivo, mancano sette giorni e vorrei veramente venire, e trovarmi il venerdì sera senza trasporti non mi piace tanto...  :Wink: 

Allora:

del Ticino chi va? (io, fedeliallalinea penso ???)

di Milano & dintorni chi va?

Chi va con la macchina, e dove ci si potrebbe trovare (ticinesi e milanesi) per tirarci tutti assieme ed avere un passaggio? (tipo l'idea dell'Ikea può andare, ma donde stà?  :Very Happy:  O macchine che partono direttamente dal Ticino non ce ne sono?)

Aspetto risposte, tnx.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Ok, stando all'ultimo status non mi sarà possibile partecipare (impegni miei), sorry.  :Smile:  Vedrò di dare un'occhiata ai Video Feed se riesco durante la giornata e di esserci al prossimo incontro, buon divertimento a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *CHTEKK wrote:*   

> Ok, stando all'ultimo status non mi sarà possibile partecipare (impegni miei), sorry. 

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## lxnay

non dimenticatevi la RR4  :Smile: 

Purtroppo non potrò esserci  :Sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> non dimenticatevi la RR4 
> 
> Purtroppo non potrò esserci 

 

nuuuu...sono triste    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jikko

sorry, non ho possibilita' di controllare il forunm ogni giorno, sono in Olanda per un "corso", rimane confermato il puntello nel parcheggio dell' Ikea?

se volete il mio fiestino e' disponibile  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> rimane confermato il puntello nel parcheggio dell' Ikea?

 

Si... ti ho mandato il mio numero di tel.

----------

## ogeidix

[sperando di non essere troppo OT]

C'è qualcuno che parte dai dintorni di Vicenza ?

Io e alcuni miei amici prendiamo il treno in provincia, se qualcuno si vuole

aggiungere è il super-benvenuto.   :Smile: 

----------

## Wise

Salve,

Io ho intenzione di partire da Padova con il treno delle 8.15, per arrivare a mestre alle 8.40...

Se c'è qualcuno che arriva intorno a quell'ora (o che parte da Padova con quel treno) ci si potrebbe apettare...

----------

## lavish

 *Wise wrote:*   

> Io ho intenzione di partire da Padova con il treno delle 8.15, per arrivare a mestre alle 8.40...
> 
> Se c'è qualcuno che arriva intorno a quell'ora (o che parte da Padova con quel treno) ci si potrebbe apettare...

 

Io vi aspetto a mestre  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Io e qualcun'altro di Bologna abbiamo intenzione di prendere il treno delle 07:53 per Venezia Mestre.

Noi ci incontriamo alle 7.30 nell'atrio. Se qualcuno si vuole aggregare lo faccia sapere che lo aspettiamo.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

Per tutti quelli che sono in treno.

La manifestazione si tiene a villa Franchin che, secondo la mappa é a circa 5 min dalla stazione di Mestre - Carpenedo.

Allora ricordatevi da Stazione centrale di prendere un trenino che vi porti a Carpenedo.

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per tutti quelli che sono in treno.
> 
> La manifestazione si tiene a villa Franchin che, secondo la mappa é a circa 5 min dalla stazione di Mestre - Carpenedo.
> 
> Allora ricordatevi da Stazione centrale di prendere un trenino che vi porti a Carpenedo.

 

Domani ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Domani ?

 

Beh si io aludevo a domani.... non so se qualcuno va oggi e come é organizzato

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Domani ? 
> 
> Beh si io aludevo a domani.... non so se qualcuno va oggi e come é organizzato

 

Pensavo che le manifestazioni ci fossero solo oggi.

Quanto è lontano a piedi?

EDIT:

Maporama mi dice 3.7 km, vi prego ditemi di no

EDIT2:

Scusate avevo letto male e capito tutta un'altra cosa  :Smile: 

Ancora mi devo svegliare  :Smile: 

----------

## richard77

Ho appena sentito alla radio Bergonzoni che annunciava il LinuxDay di domani! Mitico!!!!

(scusate l'OT^2)

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per tutti quelli che sono in treno.
> 
> La manifestazione si tiene a villa Franchin che, secondo la mappa é a circa 5 min dalla stazione di Mestre - Carpenedo.
> 
> Allora ricordatevi da Stazione centrale di prendere un trenino che vi porti a Carpenedo.

 

Nonono, fermi tutti!

Dalla stazione di mestre, prendete il bus n.2 e scendete all'ultima fermata di viale Garibaldi. Villa Franchin è Di fronte alla fermata sul lato destro della strada, very easy  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Cavoli, mi è appena ritornato il portatile dall'assistenza(cazzo è la seconda volta che si rompe la ram video), se entro stanotte riesco a mettere su gentoo allora arrivo al Linux Day se no non mi va di andare senza portatile...

Mio padre mi accompagna fino a treviso poi vado in treno fino a mestre....sempre che riesca a trovare il posto...

----------

## ElDios

Eccoci ospiti del VELug al mitico Sequenza... ci si vede domani genteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

----------

## oRDeX

mi spiace di non esserci ragà, ci tenevo tanto =° ma non sono riuscito a raccogliere le forze economiche per venire..sarei dovuto partire stanotte alle 4..ma...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  piangu ancora...se qualcuno fa foto che le metta in diretta da qualche parte così vedo com'è la situazione   :Very Happy: 

mi spiace davvero di non esser più potuto venire all'ultimo momento   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

uhè ordex  :Very Happy: 

Io sono live al gday, ma niente foto disponibili per ora...

----------

## randomaze

LAscio il post libero di muoversi nel forum...

per chi chiedeva le foto, qualche foto la ha fatta codadilupo (tra cui una che attesta l'effettiva presenza di MyZelF:! :Smile: , ma non so se abbiamo un posto dove metterle on-line (coda e peach, avete qualcosa da dire?).

In quanto al resto, mi auguro che chi é stato con noi si sia divertito (nonostante la giornata uggiosa), 

Certo, lo stesso augurio vale anche nei confronti di chi, per impedimenti o altro ha scelto di passare il LinuxDay in un posto meno distante  :Wink: 

P.S. Io ho portato un pó di magliette a Milano perché so che federico e .:deadhead:. (si, so che non avete mai avuto il coraggio di dirmelo, ma ho deciso che ve lo letto in faccia  :Twisted Evil:  ) ci tenevano particolarmente ad acquistare la versione 2.0 della maglia del Gechi. Se qualcun'altro é interessato me lo faccia sapere.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se qualcun'altro é interessato me lo faccia sapere.

 

eccomi, mio Signore... dimmi cosa devo fare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> per chi chiedeva le foto, qualche foto la ha fatta codadilupo (tra cui una che attesta l'effettiva presenza di MyZelF:!, ma non so se abbiamo un posto dove metterle on-line (coda e peach, avete qualcosa da dire?)

 

Se me le mandate le metto online io su lavish.homelinux.org... ma il sito dev dei gechi non va?

(io poi metto in rete quelle della pizza)

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ma il sito dev dei gechi non va?

 

Si, almeno http://dev.gechi.it funziona, ma mi sa che non c'é un gallery (o programma analogo) confiurato ed usabile agevolmente...

----------

## ElDios

WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... ciao a tutti..

Anche questa volta una fantastica avventura.. Grandissimi tutti quanti!

Voglio ringraziare tantissimo e in particolare il mio amicissimo mouser (notare la m minuscola, perché è un nick case-sensitive) per il bellissimo viaggio e cmq tutta la compagnia fatta: Graaaaaaaaaaaazie!!  :Wink: 

Ringrazio anche tutto il resto della crew per le mille sbatti che si sono fatti per organizzare la fantastica giornata di ieri.. spero il mio piccolo talk sia piaciuto.. attendo alcune impressioni al più presto..

Voglio la foto che mi ha fatto il tipo del VeLUG mentre dormivo a fianco al PC!!!!!

PS: Peccato per la foto di gruppo mancata...   :Rolling Eyes: 

PPS: Grande MyZelf che ci ha fatto il sorpresone e ci è venuto a trovare!!!

PPPS: Lavish ma alla fine sei andato alla pizzata??????  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> PPPS: Lavish ma alla fine sei andato alla pizzata??????  

 

Sure  :Wink: 

Comunque ElDios, ti facevo minimo 35enne prima di conoscerti di persona...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Very Happy:  Randomaze hai proprio il carisma del presidente: pacato deciso CONVINCENTE   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:  Quanto  la maglia? Che taglie son rimaste?

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Comunque ElDios, ti facevo minimo 35enne prima di conoscerti di persona...  

 

E' -ESATTAMENTE- la stessa cosa che gli ho detto io quando l'ho incontrato ad un gentoo pub !!

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  Randomaze hai proprio il carisma del presidente: pacato deciso CONVINCENTE    Quanto  la maglia? Che taglie son rimaste?

 

Accidenti se hai ragione  :Smile: 

Raga io non sono venuto perche' martedi ho un esame e sto ancora studiando   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quanto al randomaze, effettivamente e' un venditore nato  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Quanto  la maglia? Che taglie son rimaste?

 

10 

Nel magazzino milanese ci sono diverse XL, L, S e un paio di S femminili.

oRDeX, dato che la tua tristezza era motivata dal non poter avere la maglia del gechi ti informo che non é un problema farti avere la maglia a Pisa.

Puoi interessarti di scoprire se altri pisani sono interessati?

----------

## federico

Mi riassumete com'e' fatta? C'e' solo il geco verde davanti e dietro nulla ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

come funziona l'ordine/recapito/pagamento? come è stata organizzta la cosa?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi riassumete com'e' fatta? C'e' solo il geco verde davanti e dietro nulla ?

 

Dietro ci sono tre righe verticali con scritto "Gentoo Channel Italia" e una orizzontale (www.gechi.it). Appena possibile vediamo ri rendere disponibili le immagini nel sito provvisorio  :Rolling Eyes: 

k.gothmog, la cosa é stata organizzata "per miracolo", facendo slalom vari con siti down, mail all'ultimo istante e giri di telefonate... questo per dire che sul discorso spedizione postale non abbiamo deciso nulla, e, almeno io, non ho la minima idea del quanto possa essere conveniente.

L'unica cosa che abbiamo fatto é che un pó di maglie le ho prese io e portate a Milano, e un altro poco le ha prese Peach e le ha portate a Bologna. Nei prossimi giorni vedremo un poco come organizzarci per una distribuzione piú capillare.

Ti tengo al corrente  :Wink: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

Quest'anno non sono potuto venire, cacchio...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Avevo i colloqui con i genitori (insegno in un ITI)

Maledetti!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi hanno fatto perdere il GDay!

Naturalmente dei ragazzi ho parlato malissimo....   :Twisted Evil: 

@Randomaze?

Me la spedisci anche a me una maglietta? XL...

Terrò letto questo post e/o aspetterò una tua conferma tramite email

Grazie mille!

Ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> @Randomaze?
> 
> Me la spedisci anche a me una maglietta? XL...

 

Stiamo cercando di capire i costi delle spedizioni... ti tengo aggiornato  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

Ciao a tutti e grazie davvero a chi c'era e anche a chi non c'era!  :Twisted Evil: 

non contento della massacrata di due giorni del gentoo-day ho optato per finire anche alla fiera del radioamatore di pordenone, mi spiace non averlo saputo prima, ma l'ho deciso domenica stessa.

Sono or ora arrivato a bologna (sono a lavoro, ma nn ditelo in giro) e appena rientro a casa, conto le maglie che ho io qui e facciamo un merge con quelle di randomaze.

Per quanto riguarda la gallery quanto prima cercherò di attivarla (visto che è stata brutalmente brasata nel crash di gechi.it) e con essa il forum nuovo dei gechi!

Per ora ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ogeidix

Ciao a tutti,

vi volevo ringraziare della magnifica giornata  :Wink: 

E' stato veramente bello (tempo e treni persi a parte)  :Surprised: 

Complimenti a tutti, specialmente a ElDios, Peach e codadilupo, !!    :Smile: 

:: ogeidix

PS: si, io ero il raga rombiscatole col portatile   :Wink:  [/glsa]

----------

## xdarma

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> PS: si, io ero il raga rombiscatole col portatile  :wink: 

 

beh, se stai usando gentoo ne è valsa la pena  :-)

comunque se mi capita nuovamente un kernel super-modulare-boia_d'un_giuda userò sempre initrd

xdarma

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> visto che è stata brutalmente brasata nel crash di gechi.it

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tutte le foto da riuploadare... Sigh sob...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

Scusatemi per il ritardo, nel primo pomeriggio pubblicherò le foto  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

>  Complimenti a tutti, specialmente a ElDios, Peach e codadilupo, !!    

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Yeah.. we rule!!!   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi riassumete com'e' fatta? C'e' solo il geco verde davanti e dietro nulla ?

 

c'è il mannequin-mouser visibile qui: http://dev.gechi.it/gallery/v/Eventi/gday05/peach/?g2_page=2

 :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

wow... ora attendiamo le foto del tipo del Velug con la macchian stra-professional...

chi le richiede al tizio? mi ha fatto una foto troppo figa mentre dormivo a fianco al laptop avvolto nella coperta..  :Laughing:  la voglio!!

----------

## pigats

ho visto le foto del 26! Io c'ero! E pure nelle foto! Stampa A1 in corso... 

un ringraziamento a tutti per la compagnia e i talks interessantissimi [sì, un po' in ritardo ma spero sempre beneaccetto].

really looking forward to the next gday... speriamo non troppo lontano da casa.

nel frattempo: non saprei se indossare la maglia dei gechi o metterla in bacheca, sapete, non vorrei si rovinasse  :Wink:  accetto consigli [forse era il caso di prenderne più d'una??]

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

>  PS: si, io ero il raga rombiscatole col portatile  

 

beh, io quello che controllava che ogeidix non rompesse troppo le scatole  :Smile: 

:: pigats

----------

